# Did anyone else get the UK 2.6 software update?



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I just received it via a forced daily call. I haven't looked in on the forum much
recently so you're all probably bored of talking about the update by now.










I've been looking around for new features. So far I only found the padding 
options in season passes, allowing soft padding and negative padding. I wasn't
sure if that DVD quality recording option was there before, I usually record on
High quality (my default setting) so maybe that was always there.


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm still at work so I'll call April Fool until I get home! Damn go live weekends


----------



## greghudson (Oct 6, 2002)

Not bad - but the difference in the text style + quality between the added text and the normal Tivo text is noticeable.

Shame really! I assumed when reading the topic heading that it was a update providing a proper solution to the 4 digit / Sky radio channels issue! Grrrrr!!!!  

Greg


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Actually, Gary and myself have a (beta) version 2.5.6 which tested the use of both SCARTs as input sources - you could still only have two devices as the VCR SCART replaced the RF input.

A slight hardware mod is required and the new software - but things seemed to stop and haven't heard anything for a while (about a year) - as the Sky Radio thing got in the way.

It means that you have full RGB/stereo from both stb's - but TiVo keeps resets itself back to RF after a while.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As if anyone would fall for that! April Fool jokes have to have at least a _possibility_ of being true, don't they?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Times up


----------

